# PortMap not starting



## Halcyon3742 (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm experiencing an issue where portmap will start for a few seconds (I can do a "rpcinfo -p localhost" and see that it's running) then it will shutdown.  I've tried directing stderr to a log file (launchd stderr /var/log/launchd.err), however, nothing is output.

Any ideas why portmap would start running and stop?


----------



## Halcyon3742 (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, for a little more info... when I stop portmap from launchd, I see:

launchd[457]: com.apple.launchd.firstborn: execve(): No such file or directory
launchd[458]: com.apple.launchd.firstborn: execvp("stop", ...): No such file or directory

and if I try to start portmap from launchd, I get:

launchd[462]: com.apple.launchd.firstborn: execvp("start", ...): No such file or directory
launchd[461]: com.apple.launchd.firstborn: execve(): No such file or directory


----------

